
Ask HN: Other cofounders want to split an office? - outofoffice
My cofounder Steve and I are looking to rent a small private office, but we only need it 1-2 days a week. I imagine this is a common problem among early stage cofounders...we feel safe around each other even during covid, but collaboration &amp; velocity suffer with <i>zero</i> IRL time.<p>We found a few spaces for $150-300 per day of the week (if split). Open to anywhere between SF and Palo Alto. You can email me directly: kyle<i>at</i>outofoffice.app
======
fred_is_fred
I have an alternative plan. Get a hotel room. You can book it by the day, it
is cleaned every day, and most hotels are now offering day-time only packages
that people use as offices. As a plus you earn points and you can pick a new
location anytime you want. The front desk may also be willing to store flip
charts, markers, etc.

~~~
outofoffice
Good idea. I've seen a few places doing this around the country (although in
SF almost all hotels are unable to open). Hilton in Ohio charges $69/day
though, and that's more expensive than a private shared office would be

~~~
fred_is_fred
Oh I didn't know bay area hotels were closed. But on the cost since they only
need it a few days a week, I don't think the cost would be that high and is
easier and more sanitary than trying to share one.

~~~
outofoffice
True, the cleaning could be challenging. Surprised I haven't heard of a
startup offering mobile deep cleaning/sanitation. Could make a killing right
now.

------
ApolloRising
You may have to think a bit outside the box to make this cheaper and easier. I
have seen it done by just asking people with offices near the two of you to
let you rent office space from their offices. Many places may have surplus
space. Not sure of your exact location since you did not mention it but even a
super small studio apartment or backhouse on a month to month basis would end
up cheaper in most places.

~~~
outofoffice
+1

------
sdan
Just want to say: this post is a great way to do user research

------
notadog
Have you considered the possibility of finding a larger company or startup in
the area with extra space, and then renting out space from them for the 1-2
days per week? It might be easier than finding someone else to split an office
space with.

~~~
outofoffice
Haven't tried that yet. My assumption is that most companies would be worried
about security/privacy OR just not be motivated by a few hundred bucks

~~~
codegeek
Not to mention liability. What if you get injured in that office. Who is
liable ?

~~~
outofoffice
Seems like we need something like a "split" lease – doesn't really exist for
offices like it does for apartments.

